# Spawn Log: Steel Blue Butterfly HM x Black Marble Delta



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been conditioning these 2 for 2 weeks in separate 1 gallon containers. I finally added them to the spawning tank today! I have a lot high hopes for this spawn! 

The male is a steel blue butterfly Halfmoon









The female is a black marble delta with green iridescence


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Love your male, it will be interesting to see what you get out of this spawn. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Good luck, Keep us updated!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Ooo so pretty


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

The male is gorgeous!
Good luck and keep us updated!
-DM17


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks guys! I unfortunately noticed this morning that the male was very bloated and showing symptoms of swimmbladder, I removed him and put in another male, my extended red HMPK who was the only other male conditioned for spawning. No idea what the outcome will be if they do spawn, but im excited, should be a fun spawn!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Bump for a relevant thread and good luck! It'll be interesting to see what you get from that spawn. Unfortunately I doubt that it'll help your red line at all since the female will probably bring a lot of iridescence to the red but you should still get some interesting results. As for tail type you'll probably get mostly deltas unless the female is a shortfin.


----------

